# Drywall job held up by minute marks



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

He need to keep his hands off of it until you tell him your done.
Then and only then let him mark the spots with blue tape.
Is he doing even before the third coat of compound?


----------



## pwcontracting (Jul 15, 2012)

*Yes it is completed*

The sub took a light ans showed him this trick while he was completing the mud. The sub went through the marked areas and the customer marked more??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That could go on for days, there just is no such thing as a picture perfect 100 % flawless finsh.
If it looks good to you, and be fair and look it over good, then prime it and see what happens.
Did you look it over to see what he's picking on?


----------



## pwcontracting (Jul 15, 2012)

*walking it through tomorrow.*

I am walking it through tomorrow. I think the paperwork says "drywall ready to paint" and if it is little tool marks or small gaps or gashes then we will hit it once more and tell him to prime it and we can see what is really an issue. Sounds like many folks do some priming tofind the outstanding imperfections.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I make my drywall guy do all the priming. Once it drys he comes back and looks for anything he missed.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.pdca.org/governance/standards


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.pdca.org/governance/standards


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Prime it for him---then do any touch ups--and never do business with that guy again.

Remind him that minor imperfections are the responsibility of the painter.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I once had a customer like that, it got so bad she was pointing out shaddows and saying they were flaws.
She was marking specks of drywall dust with the tape I gave her.
On the last day I planed on being there I took the roll of tape away from her and gave her a 1/2" long piece and told her to mark any more flaws she found and never went back.

A few things I've learned over the years if I show up and I can see where a job has already been started by someone else and not finished, and the job looks ok, ask questions, but beware.
If they act like they do not trust you even before you begin the job, beware.
If they keep try to come up with excuses not to pay you what your draw calls for and you know for a fact you have done your job right. Stop do not do anymore until you get paid.

I seem to get stuck doing jobs that I find out to late why no else would do.
I have had them short my pay for some really stupid reasons.
I let you take pictures to show other people you work so I should get a discount.
I got you another job when your done with this one so I should get money off.
I gave you a lot of work over the years so I should get a discount.
My husband bought my daughter a new car so I do not have the money to pay you. (she made sure we were all done before bring this info up).


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Joe,
sounds like you've heard them all. Me too. I am 55 now, been doing remodeling/building since I was 18, so I tend to get a little more picky in my older age. If I even sense that the customer is a little wacky, I politely pass on the job. Not worth the aggravation. Last year I did a job for a certain ethnic lady from the middle east. Reminded my why I hadn't done any work for her ethnicity for the last 30 years. There's still enough good customers out there that appreciate a good job, that's the ones I cater to.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

The halogen light is great, however once at a certain point you have to turn it off and prime and see how it turns out. Many of the things the guy is being anal about probably won't be noticeable with primer on the wall, and in natural light.

The homeowner he needs to take a step back and let the guy do his job. I'd clean the walls, prime it, then go over it-however hide the light in the truck. Natural light and the homes light fixtures should be what the home owner looks at the final product with.

If after priming there are any obvious imperfections visible in normal lighting conditions, your sub should fix this-to a reasonable standard for the price and agreement. In other words assuming the work is pretty good, the guy needs to accept that he is not paying for a level 5 finish.


----------



## pwcontracting (Jul 15, 2012)

I went to the site yesterday with my guy. Went through the 70 circles the customer had drawn around the " imperfections ". All of these would be covered by primer and paint. He sanded what could be sanded easily then he skim coated some of the areas because the circles were quite large. All areas were smooth to touch and under two different lights. Called the customer and told him the drywall is finished. Waiting to hear back and get paid.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When dealing with homeowners---always try to include a prime job into the cost---I don't let customers do paint any more --for this very reason---


----------



## pwcontracting (Jul 15, 2012)

*Thanks for advice! Anyone recommend ways tovacuum up the dust?*

I have not heard back from the customer as of this writing. I thank everyone who has provided the great insight for me. This has been a learning experience and I now know exactly what to include in future contracts to avoid this mess again.

I have a rigid shop vacuum and wondered if anyone has advice about vacuuming up the fine drywall dust off of the walls and floors without damaging any of the finished drywall?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I just brush the walls with a soft wall paper brush---then vac the floors---a heppa filter is needed---

Plan in hitting the primed surface with a sander --to knock off the bits of crud that often end up in the paint ---A quick light swipe is all that it takes---Most novice painters are not aware that this step is needed with new drywall---

Another reason I stopped allowing the homeowners to paint my work.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Laying a light against a wall and letting it cast a shadow will show even the best work to look flawed. It is next to impossible to mud a wall and not see where it was mudded with the light against the wall. The next time that happens ask the owner is her or his house clean, when they say yes, just lay the light on the floor and let them see all the dirt they can't normally see. Ask them how many normal people walk around with a light checking like that.


----------

